# Pics Of Dodges Getting It Done



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Cmon, Lets see some pics.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

what type of pics are we looking for here??? lol just getting it done


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;357163 said:


> what type of pics are we looking for here??? lol just getting it done


Plowing! Pushing snow,Makin big piles of it!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my old dodge towing our trailor.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

no pics of plowing with my blue one seeing as how it hasent snowed yet, lol but ill get some when it finally does.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Here ya go,
































]


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

some more

http://bbncservices.com/pictures/Snowplowing%20Pictures/snow%202%20014.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://bbncservices.com/pictures/Snowplowing%20Pictures/snow%202%20017.jpg


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll get some pics & maybe a video during the next storm. I'm a solo operator so I'll have to find someone that wants to ride along w/ me in the wee hours of the morning. They usually end up sleeping in the other seat


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

We went through quite a few dry winters here in colorado seems like its been picking up last couple or three seasons. But still NUTHIN like what it was when I was a kid. This year in denver has been the worst since 1913. and no i wasnt around back then just heard about it today on the radio.Sure hope you guys get some snow soon. when we didnt get any you did. Mother nature sure is a fickle @$#%!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

She is carrying my cooler:waving:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ill just keep going why not..








Working in Pennsylvania...








Working in Colorado..


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Two on there way to work.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice i like em both snofarmer


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my new dodge waiting for snow  ,aybe one day, lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Clearing brush.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

SnoFarmer;357197 said:


> Clearing brush.


haha noice!!!


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

SnoFarmer;357197 said:


> Clearing brush.


THE OLD ONES ARE BETTER! TOUGHER always are


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

plowing.....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

THEGOLDPRO;357200 said:


> haha noice!!!


  



Rich Hunter;357202 said:


> THE OLD ONES ARE BETTER! TOUGHER always are


 

Lets see some more....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

46 WM300. .... 

She all readey been there and done that..


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

This picture is from last January.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;357167 said:


> my old dodge towing our trailer.


that trailer is WAY overloaded for that truck!! hahahahhaxysport xysport


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;357341 said:


> that trailer is WAY overloaded for that truck!! hahahahhaxysport xysport


haha yea it was, she pulled the **** outa it tho no idea what it weighed id imagine prolly around 5-6k fully loaded witha all the gear. i hated that truck totaly ball-less


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I know DBL has a few dodges in his fleet. He might have the pics your looking for!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

2005, 2500 CTD, 8' Snoway, Snowex 575, Tru-trac LS rearend..., 35 yo Caucasian driver...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Very nice dmont. I guess that's what my truck would look like all set up. How do you like that Sno-Way?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Love the Snoway, it is my second one.............it would take alot for me to ever change plow brands......

Derek


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

The dodge at rest after light action.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice we needed a dodge thread with all these chevy threads floating around.


----------



## Big Ben (Jan 30, 2007)

here is a pic of me goofing around one day. This is in between getting it done.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Big Ben;361673 said:


> here is a pic of me goofing around one day. This is in between getting it done.


OK! I like that one is there any others?


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

I hate posting twice but heres a couple.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Lets try that again.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice i wish we had snow in connecticut


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

You guys are gonna pee yourselfs when you get some! You still got about half the season to go maybe you will at least break even.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

cleanin up someone else crappy job! FIRST plowing pic & first time plowing for me.


----------



## Mr.Foongatz (Nov 4, 2004)

*Storms in 06.....*




























Still waiting for some plowable snow this year....


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Here are 2 or our 12 Dodge Trucks servicing FORD Field in Detroit.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I bet that is a good contract......


----------



## Big Ben (Jan 30, 2007)

Metro Lawn;363159 said:


> Here are 2 or our 12 Dodge Trucks servicing FORD Field in Detroit.


*That is awsome*. I think it maybe my new screen saver. I also love the older body style Dodge pick-ups. I'd trade my 96 Ram for one if I could find one that wasn't too rusty.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Big Ben;363222 said:


> *That is awsome*. I think it maybe my new screen saver. I also love the older body style Dodge pick-ups. I'd trade my 96 Ram for one if I could find one that wasn't too rusty.


That's kinda funny. I have that pic as mine...lol The old ones are out there, just have to search and travel. It is worth it to me, so I still do. The 1990 in the pic with the blizzard plow cost me 1200.00 bucks without the plow and dumper. It has almost no rust and only 85,000 miles. The one behind it was under $2200 with both front and rear plows. It has some rust, but for the price...


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

dmontgomery;357377 said:


> 2005, 2500 CTD, 8' Snoway, Snowex 575, Tru-trac LS rearend..., 35 yo Caucasian driver...


I know it's a website and all but I laugh everytime someone covers the phone number on their truck off the picture. I don't get the point really since anyone could get your number when they see it around the city or town.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

you answered your own question.....

I don't need to bother myself with calls from anywhere in the country/world....besides local....if someone sees my number on my truck they most likely are interested in service..... if you are a friend, customer, or potential customer call....... otherwise venders, telemarketers, troublemakers I don't need to or want to talk to you.....

D


----------



## GroundsMaintain (Aug 30, 2006)

My 1977 Power Wagon Military Edition.
Complete With 7 1/2' Conventional Fisher 
It's a Tank!


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Man I sure love the old stuff they sure are tough old plow trucks. I ran the snot out of a couple of them wore them out till they were so rusty they were unsafe to drive.I would give my left one for a rust free 74 ramcharger or trailduster.


----------



## GroundsMaintain (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah-

I agree.

It's no Caddy, but it takes the beating that plowing puts on it. Plus, there's no computers or fuel injection to break down. Just a good old truck. 

It makes a statement on the highway too.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Winter Land Man;363459 said:


> I know it's a website and all but I laugh everytime someone covers the phone number on their truck off the picture. I don't get the point really since anyone could get your number when they see it around the city or town.


Yea, but the folks that see my # live in my town are my potential customers.

The rest of you are just gawkers lol.:waving: 

What good does it do to have people from all over the world see your #?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

hey grounds that thing looks great for a 77


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Metro Lawn;363159 said:


> Here are 2 or our 12 Dodge Trucks servicing FORD Field in Detroit.


I HAVE TO SAY IT
did ford lose 10 or 11 million last year???payup payup


----------



## trickyricky (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Here are a few from today. First two are from the same lot. The second two are also the same spot just on a second visit for the day payup


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Old Dodge...:


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Like Rich, this is also in Conifer. Tough work but the dually is up to it...


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

GroundsMaintain;363562 said:


> My 1977 Power Wagon Military Edition.
> Complete With 7 1/2' Conventional Fisher
> It's a Tank!


Love it.Power wagon nice truck those are tanks.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

szorno;368846 said:


> Like Rich, this is also in Conifer. Tough work but the dually is up to it...


Nice looking rig! Ive seen it around I heard the s word for mon tue man its gonna be green this summer and the lakes will be full too GREAT BOATING horsetooth was dang near a mudhole this summer so was glendo.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

heres a few of mine.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

From last nights storm...


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

heres mine working


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

Finally got some decent snow worth pushing the other day.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

nice,  ......


----------



## Wiseguyinc (Jan 31, 2007)

*wish*

This is the truck I would love to buy for my backup. I have a 97 2500 CTD now and I have not had enough work this year to make this purchase. It's forsale a couple hundred miles away.Sweet truck. I hope for a big feb/march to make suomepayup ....then to convince the wife we "need" it for a backup.


----------



## ZR2plower (Dec 20, 2003)

Just finished opening up this mile long road from our 2 foot Valentines Day storm. Decided to take a pic.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

You guys got 2 feet in Moosehead???? We only saw about 10 inches.


----------



## ZR2plower (Dec 20, 2003)

Lots of drifting too. Many times it would come right over the plow in the drifted areas.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

and a couple more


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

uglytruck nice truck there but that injured reserve comment in your sig is hillarious


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

it finally snowed alittle here so i got to take some pics here is my dodge piling up the snow.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks great GoldPro. Glad you finally gotto plow some snow.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

First Time Out;378369 said:


> Looks great GoldPro. Glad you finally gotto plow some snow.


thanks alot man, im real happy i got to do some plowing that was only my 3rd plowable event, biggest snowfall so far lol 5-6 inches, truck plows like a beast im real happy with it.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

Well it does not a have plow but who needs one when you have a original Powerwagon. This is what $1200 will get you. Just taking it out to play in some mud at the fireball.


----------

